# How do you get permanent residency from a 457



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Hi I am new to this forum  
I am a midwife and I have been offered a job in Brisbane on a 457 visa.
Does anyone know the details of how to apply / convert to a permanent residency visa, or when I would be to apply for PR. Thanks


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You can apply for an independent PR (175/176) or an Employer Sponsored PR (856). Please read the eligibility requirements at Immi. The 856 is recommended as it is processed faster and in some cases (i.e. 2 yrs worked in the occupation in AU) you may skip some of the checks. 

You can apply for these visas at any time after you've commenced your 457.


----------



## yks (Jan 24, 2011)

amaslam said:


> You can apply for an independent PR (175/176) or an Employer Sponsored PR (856). Please read the eligibility requirements at Immi. The 856 is recommended as it is processed faster and in some cases (i.e. 2 yrs worked in the occupation in AU) you may skip some of the checks.
> 
> You can apply for these visas at any time after you've commenced your 457.


If you go down the path of ENS (employer sponcered PR), you will have to be working in australia for 2 years including last one year with that employer sponcering your PR.

Else you can get your education assessed in one of the ANZSCO code which is on SOL then any employer can sponcer your your with out the condition i mentioned above.

If you are unable to find an employer who is ready to sponcer you , you can file independent PR (175) but agan you will need your education assessed first.

:ranger:
YKS


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

amaslam said:


> You can apply for an independent PR (175/176) or an Employer Sponsored PR (856). Please read the eligibility requirements at Immi. The 856 is recommended as it is processed faster and in some cases (i.e. 2 yrs worked in the occupation in AU) you may skip some of the checks.
> 
> You can apply for these visas at any time after you've commenced your 457.


Thanks for your reply.....I think we would like more security of PR.


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

yks said:


> If you go down the path of ENS (employer sponcered PR), you will have to be working in australia for 2 years including last one year with that employer sponcering your PR.
> 
> Else you can get your education assessed in one of the ANZSCO code which is on SOL then any employer can sponcer your your with out the condition i mentioned above.
> 
> ...


Hi thanks for your reply, what do you mean by having my education assessed?
I am educated to degree level (Community Specialist Practitioner), also Diploma:Midwifery.
Do you mean IELTS test, which I wil be doing on 25th June(fingers crossed passing >7 or above),I have to do the Ielts test to register with the Ozzie nursing board.
I think myself and my hubby(more me) would feel more secure with PR in place...if this is feasible...What do you think? Could you give me some further info? Thanks


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Skills assessment is one of the required items in most PR applications. However if you are going for an 856 and have worked in AU in the occupation for at least 2 yrs then it is can be exempted in lieu of that.

If you are going for 175/176 then definitely you need to go through a skills assessment. DIAC usually just takes the result of that as part of your application (note independent agencies outside of DIAC do the actual assessment).





Judy&Rob said:


> Hi thanks for your reply, what do you mean by having my education assessed?
> I am educated to degree level (Community Specialist Practitioner), also Diploma:Midwifery.
> Do you mean IELTS test, which I wil be doing on 25th June(fingers crossed passing >7 or above),I have to do the Ielts test to register with the Ozzie nursing board.
> I think myself and my hubby(more me) would feel more secure with PR in place...if this is feasible...What do you think? Could you give me some further info? Thanks


----------

